# Be Quiet Pure Power 530W und GTX260?



## Timothy (23. Januar 2010)

hallo,

wollte mal anfragen ob das be quiet! Pure Power 530W BQT L7 für ein system mit:

GTX260²
E8400 2x3GHz
2GB DDR2-800 RAM
MSI P43 Neo-F
640GB HDD

ausreicht?

besonders, ob es die GTX260² stabil hält.
es hat +12V1 22A +12V2 22A reicht das?

gruß,

Timothy


----------



## NCphalon (23. Januar 2010)

locker


----------



## aurionkratos (23. Januar 2010)

Das NT sollte noch deutlich Luft nach oben haben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Januar 2010)

Kein Thema, mehr als genug, wenn die Antwort immer so leicht wäre!!!


----------



## Schmiddy (23. Januar 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Kein Thema, mehr als genug, wenn die Antwort immer so leicht wäre!!!


So schauts aus!
ich habe ein BeQuiet DarkPower 450W und hatte bis vor kurzem folgendes Sytem:
Prozessor


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 		Q9550 @ 4Ghz @ Dihydrogenoxid 		 Mainboard


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 		Gigabyte GA-Ep45-EXTREME @ Dihydrogenoxid 		 Arbeitsspeicher


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 		2x2 GSkill F2-8000CL5D 		 Festplatte(n)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 		1000GB Samsung F1 + 750GB Samsung F1 + 500GB Samsung T166 		 Grafikkarte


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 		GTX280 @ Dihydrogenoxid (siehe OC-Liste ^^)
Ich hatte damit keinerlei Schwierigkeiten. Dann wirst du auch keine haben...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (23. Januar 2010)

Kumpel von mir hat nen 955er und ebenfalls eine GTX260 216...
No Probs mit seinem Enermax Liberty 400W.

greetz


----------



## Shi (23. Januar 2010)

Hab das teil auch läuft ohne Probleme


----------



## Timothy (24. Januar 2010)

danke für die zuversichtlichen antworten!

habe ja aktuell noch eine 9800GTX+, deshalb wird sich jetzt ein neues netzteil und neue graka zugelegt.

welche würdet ihr empfehlen:

Sparkle GTX260+ 896MB
Zotac  GTX260 Synergy 896MB 
Point of View GTX260 896MB 
Palit XpertVision GTX260 896MB216SP
Inno3D GTX260 896MB216SP

welche davon könnt ihr wegen schlechter verarbeitung oder noch 65nm/192 Stream-Prozessoren ausschließen?

gruß,

Timothy


----------



## aurionkratos (24. Januar 2010)

imho lohnt der Schritt sich nicht wirklich. Ist einfach zu teuer für das bisschen Mehrleistung.


----------



## Timothy (24. Januar 2010)

ein freund kauft mir die "alte" hardware für ~100€ ab, also bekomme ich die mehrleistung für den halben preis.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Januar 2010)

Hol dir ne 4890 von ATI die ist genauso teuer und ist schneller.


----------



## Headhunter93 (24. Januar 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hol dir ne 4890 von ATI die ist genauso teuer und ist schneller.


hat er recht... falls du doch auf NVidia bestehen solltest hab ich mit Sparkle und PoV sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht...
Würde die mit der besten Kühlung und dem besten takt nehmen


----------



## tomrei (24. Januar 2010)

ich kann dir die palit empfehlen 
leise mit rivatuner und gut zu übertakten


----------



## Timothy (27. Januar 2010)

würde dann nicht auch das 

be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7-430W

mit +12V1/18A +12V2/18A = kombiniert 30A

reichen?


und wie hoch ist die aufleistung? limitiert die CPU auch nicht?

gruß,

Timothy


----------



## Bruce112 (27. Januar 2010)

pure power 530 watt hatt direkt 2 pcie express 8 pin stecker und luft nach oben +ist leiser als der 430 watt

der pure power 430 watt hatt nur ein pcie express 8 pin stecker 

und weniger watt zahl ,natürlich kann man auch den einen pcie adapter benutzen trotzdem währe 6 euro mehr investirien sich sehr lohnen  

6  euro unterschied Netzteil ATX be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7 430W ATX 2.3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de

Netzteil ATX be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7 530W ATX 2.3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


----------



## Timothy (29. Januar 2010)

so, habe mich jetzt noch etwas umgesehen und entschieden:

eine

*Point of View GeForce GTX 260 Premium 55nm*

soll es sein.

als netzteil bleibt das

*BEQUIET 530W ATX Pure Power BQT L7*

gesammtpreis: 198€

noch einwürfe???

gruß,

Timothy


----------



## Infin1ty (29. Januar 2010)

Dei GTX260 ist total überteuert, nimm ne Radeon 4890.

Die liegt zwischen der GTX275 und GTX285 und ist günstiger
als die GTX260 

Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 4890, 1024MB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.0, lite retail (11150-05-20R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ein wenig lautere Kühlung:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a452156.html

Und leiser und kühler auch.


----------



## UnnerveD (29. Januar 2010)

Kann mich der Empfehlung mit der 4890 Vapor X nur anschließen - eine sehr gute Wahl.
Netzteil ist i.O.

mfG


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2010)

Gut man muss schon sagen das die 260 die etwas bessere Bildquallität hat aber dennoch würde ich dir auch zur 4890 raten die hat das erheblich bessere Preis Leistungs Verhältniss und schneller.


----------



## Timothy (29. Januar 2010)

wie sieht´s mit leistungsaufnahme -> temperatur -> lautstärke aus?


----------



## Shi (29. Januar 2010)

Die Vapor X ist leise und kühl. Im Idle nimmt sie ein wenig mehr Strom auf als der Durchschnitt


----------



## PCGH_Eric (2. Februar 2010)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir hat nen 955er und ebenfalls eine GTX260 216...
> No Probs mit seinem Enermax Liberty 400W.
> 
> greetz


Ah, mir fällt ein Stein vom Herzen. Hab mir jetzt auch im HWLuxx ne GTX260 geschossen und hatte Bangen, dass es mit dem Rest nicht reicht. Ich erinnere mich daran, dass ich mit der 9800GTX+ mal Prime95 und FurMark angemacht hatte. Das Messgerät zeigte mir dann 386W Leistungsaufnahme an. Die GTX260 habe ja nun nochmal ne 10-30W höhere Leistungsspitze, laut Hersteller sogar mehr. 
An den Threadersteller: Mach dir mal keine Sorgen mit deinem Intel. Der wird sicherlich nicht so gierig sein wie mein gequälter eigentlich-Dreikern. Also viel Spaß damit!

___

  << Phenom II 720BE @4x3,4GHz@1,4V | MSI 785GM-E51 @263MHz |  2x2GB A-Data @1400MHz 7-7-7-24 | NesteQ 400W | Samsung HD322HJ; WD10EADS | LG GSA-H62N | Rebel9 | Samsung 2343NW | Creative DTT2500 Digital >>


----------



## Vastasto (2. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich meine Frage zu dem NT hier anschließen darf?

bedient werden sollen:

1. 	RAM 4GB (2er Kit) A-DATA Gaming Series (AX3U1600GB2G9-AG)
2. 	GPU POWERCOLOR Radeon HD4890 (AX4890 1GBD5 / R79FA-TI3A)
4. 	BOARD ASUS M4A785T-M
5. 	CPU AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition C3-Step (HDZ555WFGMBOX)

Dazu eine HD bis 500 GB
DVD-Brenner
Diverse USB-Geräte (Keine Kaffetassenwärmer  )


Wie wird das eigentlich gerechnet?
Das NT hat ja einen Wirkungsgrad von 87% (Quelle), bleiben also 530 Watt * 0,87 = 461,1W übrig?

Die GPU zieht 190W
Die CPU 80W
Board?
HD?
DVD (Brennen)
USB?

Ist der Ansatz richtig?
Ich nehme an, dass man ein Qualitäts-NT, das zudem Garantie hat, belasten kann, ohne dass es gleich schmort und eventuell den Rest mit in den Tot zieht.


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. Februar 2010)

Das Netzteil reicht voll und ganz aus. Kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen, ein kleineres würde auch reichen. Ich betreibe mein i7 System mit einem 500 Watt Netzteil. Ich kann denn i7 ohne Probleme auf über 4,0 Ghz bringen dem Netzteil stört das nicht.


----------



## Folterknecht (2. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Wenn es dann doch unbedingt ne GTX260 werden soll (die 4890 ist flotter), dann schaue auch mal auf die Variante mit 65nm und 216SP. Ich weiß, die wurde nicht lange gebaut, aber Du hast die Leistung der 216SP in Verbindung mit der Möglichkeit per Software die Spannung zu ändern (Undervolting und oder OC). Neu wirst Du sie aber vermutlich nicht mehr bekommen.



Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## Timothy (4. Februar 2010)

würde für eine GTX260+ theoretisch auch ein NT mit 550W und +12V1=17A/+12V2=14A ausreichen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Februar 2010)

17 und 14 Ampere auf der 12Volt Schiene sind jetzt nicht so der Hammer aber wenn du dein System nicht übertaktest wird es reichen.


----------



## Timothy (4. Februar 2010)

wow, danke hulkhardy1!

was wollen die hersteller dann immer mit ihren 36A für eine GTX260 oder 24A für meine 9800GTX+ wo ich schon angst hatte ob es läuft ?!


----------



## Einfachich (4. Februar 2010)

Also mal ganz ehrlich ich habe die Gtx 260Gs bei 687/1150/1450 und die ist genau 1%Punkt von der Gtx 275 entfernt Ausserdem bietet dir die Nvidia Karte Phsyx was keine Radeon dir Bieten kann und das noch nicht einamal mit dem Neuen Chip..:

schaue hier da ist die Gtx 260 Oc von Gainward schneller als ne Gtx 280

Kurztest: Gainward GeForce GTX 260 GS GLH - 22.03.2009 - ComputerBase

und ausserdem lässt sich die Gtx Super Hochschrauben 

Ach und ich habe ein 400Wcx von Corsair und alles ist Super


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Februar 2010)

Hersteller Angaben sind für den "Fisch". Genau die Sache mit den Wattrechnern, die Fantasi Werte die die auspucken sind echt lachhaft und haben mit der Realitet rein garnix zu tun. Ab so 750 Watt ist es schwer zu begründen, woführ man 900 oder gar 1200 Watt Teile braucht.


----------



## Timothy (5. Februar 2010)

Was wird denn noch alles von den +12V Leitungen versorgt? CPU, Chipsatz, RAM und HDDs ?
Die GTX260+ (216) zieht unter Vollast 182W, also braucht sie bei 12V nur maximal 15,2A.
Was sind denn 17A & 14A kombiniert ?


----------



## Timothy (9. Februar 2010)

So, an alle die den Threat lesen und sich die selbe Frage stellen.

Meine neue POV GTX260 läuft einwandfrei mit meinem alten Xilence XP550.(12)G mit +12V1=17A & +12V2=14A.

Habe schon eine halbe Stunde Furmark und Prime gleichzeitig laufen lassen, ohne Probleme.

Zur Sicherheit habe ich noch ein Be Quiet Pure Power 430W von meinem Bruder angeschlossen, da ich gerüchte gelsen habe, dass die Karte nicht die gesammte Leistung bringt wenn sie keinen vollen Saft bekommt.

Kamen aber die selben ergebnisse wie mit meinem Xilence 550W raus.

Allerding habe ich nicht übertaktet, nur eine HDD und eine 45nm CPU, also optimale Bedingung.

Ich hoffe ich kann in nächster Zeit noch jemandem damit helfen!

Gruß,

Timothy


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Februar 2010)

Ich will dir ja keine angst machen, aber schmeis das Xilence raus bevor es abraucht  Die netzteile sind der lezte mist, ich hatte bisher auch schon 3 stk von dennen, zulezt nen Xilence 600 XPS Gamer Edition, und das hat nen halbes jahr mit ner 260GTX und nem C2D E2180 überlebt, danach ist es einfach zusammengebrochen und konnte den Rechner nicht mehr starten, div andere Xilence 480Watt XPS Netzteile hab ich bereits mit nem Pentium D805 und ner 7900GTX gekillt nach einigen stunden dauerbelastung. ich kann von diesen dingern nur abraten das sind umgelabelte ATX 1.3 Netzteile die absolut unterdimensioniert sind auf den 12V leitungen. 


PS : Nein ich war nicht so blöd mir dauernd diese NT´s zu kaufen, stammen teilweise aus Kundenrechnern, auser das XPS 600Watt Gamer Edition das war nen Geb. geschenk.


----------



## Timothy (21. März 2010)

hallo,

wie sehen denn die symptome eines überlasteten netzteiles aus?

ich habe mal die spannungen mit speedfan ausgelesen:

__________idle___________load
+3.3V_____3.4V__________3.4V
+5V_______5.8V__________5.6V
+12V______10V__________9.7V

ich habe mich nicht vertan, die spannungen gehen unter prime95+furmark wirklich runter.

liegen die noch im aktzeptablen bereich?

kann man auch die temperatur des netzteils irgendwie auslesen?

gruß,

Timothy


----------



## Erzbaron (21. März 2010)

Die mit Programmen ausgelesenen Spannungen sind in der Regel völliger quatsch, wenn man Spannungen ausliest dann mit einem Multimeter

dfence hat aber in dem Punkt absolut Recht das Xilence Netzteile bis auf die XQ Serie absoluter Schrott sind, dein Rechner mag zur Zeit noch laufen aber spätestens wenn das Netzteil die Hufe hochreisst wirst du merken warum dir zu einem anderen Netzteil geraten wurde 

Gute Netzteile sind zum Beispiel die Sharkoon Rush Power, Hergestellt von Enhance, wahlweise mit oder oder Kabelmanagement, effizient und hochwertige Bauteile ...


----------



## schlappe89 (21. März 2010)

Defekte Netzteile erkennt man am komischen Geruch 
Markennetzteile schalten sich bei Defekten ab, billige Netzteile rauchen einfach ab.
Zur Zeit sind gute Netzteile günstig wie nich also lieber ein Enermax, Seasonic, BeQuiet, NesteQ holen.


----------



## Timothy (23. März 2010)

Auf der Herstellerwebsite steht, dass mein XILENCE SPS-XP550.(12)G folgende Sicherheits-Features unterstützt: Over-Temperature Protection, Over-Load Protection, Over-Voltage Protection und Short-Circuit Protection.


----------



## Timothy (17. August 2010)

Update: Läuft bis jetzt alles super!


----------



## Erzbaron (18. August 2010)

Glückwunsch ... 

Dein Xilence gehört ja auch schon zum "besseren" (u.a. aktiv PFC, nicht nur eine Glasbruchsicherung) und für deinen Rechner würde auch ein ordentliches 350W Netzteil ausreichen 

Von daher könnte das Ding durchaus lange leben ... wenn nicht eben irgendein Bauteil die Hufe hochreißt ...

PS: Ich werde mir die Tage mal ein XQ400W anschauen ... bin wirklich gespannt drauf


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> PS: Ich werde mir die Tage mal ein XQ400W anschauen ... bin wirklich gespannt drauf


 
Jop, würde mich auch mal interessieren, vorallem die Lötqualität. 
Man muss schon lange suchen um eine schlechtere Lötqualität als bei Superflower zu finden.


----------



## Erzbaron (18. August 2010)

Ich bekomme zwar "nur" das XQ350, aber rein von den Amperedaten kann es mit den anderen Testteilnehmern mithalten ... ich bin echt gespannt auf das Ding  2x 16A sind für ein 350W NT echt nicht übel ... freu mich schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2010)

Öhm, aber nicht zusammengerechnet, oder?


----------



## Erzbaron (18. August 2010)

Naja zusammenrechnen darfst du die maximale Leistung der beiden 12V Rails ja eh nicht 

Hab leider noch keine Combined Angabe im Netz gefunden aber ich werd schon rausfinden was das kleine Ding leistet ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2010)

Wäre aber lustig, wenns mehr leisten kann als draufsteht.


----------



## Erzbaron (18. August 2010)

Bei den XQ halte ich das sogar für durchaus möglich ... die Unterschiede zur 400 oder gar 500W Variante sind ja marginal ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2010)

Stimmt, die meisten 500 Watt Modelle liefern kaum mehr Leistung als die 400 Watt Modelle (OK, einige Ausnahmen gibts, aber die Masse eben nicht).
Erst ab 600 Watt gibts dann wieder Unterschiede.


----------



## Erzbaron (18. August 2010)

Genauso ist es ja ... und grad die hochwertigen 400W Modelle haben auch noch ne gewisse Kapazität was "Überlast" angeht ...

Deswegen will ich gerne noch einen Überlasttest mit 2 HD4890 machen ... mir fehlt nur die zweite 4890  (sh.  Thread)


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2010)

Geht mir nicht anders, mir fehlt die zweite GTX 480, dami ich testen kann, ob das BeQuiet das noch schafft oder doch abschaltet.


----------



## Erzbaron (18. August 2010)

hmm ne GTX480 wäre für nen Test auch ganz schick ... brauchst du deine grad Quanti?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2010)

Jop, wie soll ich sonst Tetris spielen, die Onboard hat ja keine Leistung, wenn man den Benchmarkbalkenmeistern so glauben darf.


----------



## Erzbaron (18. August 2010)

hmm, mit meiner HD4290 kann ich sogar einigermaßen GTA4 spielen  Tropico und Co. laufen widerum auch mit recht hohen Details ... ich kann mich über die Leistung nicht beschweren ... wobei ne dicke Radeon oder Geforce natürlich wesentlich geiler ist ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2010)

Ich finde es schade, dass sie alle von Hybrid System abgekommen sind, dass bei 2D die Grafikkarte abschaltet und alles über die Onboard läuft, das wäre echt eine feine Sache.
Vorallem im Hinblick auch zukünftige CPUs mit Grafikkern auf dem Die.
Das wäre ein Fortschritt in Sachen Stromsparen.


----------



## Erzbaron (18. August 2010)

Naja CPU und GPU in einem Die wäre schon sehr interessant, widerum CPU und GPU auf einem PCB (Intel Core i3) halte ich für überflüssig ... vorallem wenn beides von Intel kommt


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2010)

Jop, wäre eine super Idee.
die Grafikdaten könnten dann von der GPU in der CPU über die Grafikkarte zum Monitor gelangen, die Grafikkarte selbst ist aber deaktivert.
Das müsste man natürlich technisch noch ausfeilen, aber das halte ich für den besten Weg.


----------

